

Show HN: BulletinBurst - A lean online press office - instakill

I've been working on this (mostly) myself for quite a while. It's a lean online press office, where companies can post their latest press releases or news together with 140 character max titles, which will be listed on the main page by latest as well as by category.<p>The vision is to cut out the barrage of spam that feature journalists get in the mailboxes by offering them a portal (with RSS feeds) to access releases from (or at least be one of the options). On the other side of the coin, it's a way to get exposure for your company/brand/product and some SEO-fu with it.<p>It's not the prettiest of things yet and does have issues, but if I don't ship now, I might never.<p>Check it out http://www.bulletinburst.com<p>Also, there's a South African version - http://www.bulletinburst.co.za with a different design.<p>Suggestions page is here: http://www.bulletinburst.com/vote/suggestions.php
======
ScottWhigham
Congrats on starting! I checked it out - I'm probably in your target market
(small web company with no marketing dept). I don't get why I would use you
though. HN isn't the place to "sell" me (so a long "What we do" reply isn't
necessary) - I'm just telling you so that you can focus the message on page.

Example: I have no reason to click another link on your site after reading
your main pitch - "Does your company have news? Is there an event you want the
world to know about? Tell your story; you have 140 characters..." - and I quit
reading at that point. Immediately I thought "I'd just use Twitter if I only
wanted 140 characters."

Sorry for the negatives - but I really don't see why I would use you for press
releases/PR vs. anyone else and nothing on the site explains why.

~~~
instakill
Shot. Yeah I'll be changing the copy and pitch.

------
wittjeff
Suggestions for the US version: 1) Move the banner up ~ 5 pixels 2) Make the
banners auto-rotate on a slow timer (15s?) 3) Add alt-text to the banners to
make them more accessible 4) Move the Select Category drop-down to the right
of the Select Category label, or get rid of the label 5) Make the hover
highlight color for the top-of-screen menus have greater contrast with the
background color. 6) The font used in the pricing grid is a bit overcrowded.
Also all-caps for anything but "FREE" is a bit overzealous. 7) In the About
page, put about 5px space between the art and the text. 8) You need alt-text
for the art there too. 9) If you want to set up a long-term relationship with
clients, you should introduce yourselves more thoroughly. Make a Team page.

~~~
instakill
Hi, thanks for the feedback.

Points 1 - 8 on my to-do/consider list. Thanks.

Point 9 - Mostly just me (for now).

------
instakill
<http://www.bulletinburst.com>

South African version - <http://www.bulletinburst.co.za> with a different
design.

Suggestions page: <http://www.bulletinburst.com/vote/suggestions.php>

------
ig1
How's this different from a service like <http://pressitt.com/> ?

